# FIVE YEARS OLD!!! I'm a gwown up!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

*Happy Birthday to meeee!!! I'm all gwown up and feelin' fine! Let's boogie!!!*
*Momma said she doesn't know how I went from this...*
**
*To this...*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Fank you Auntie Suzi and Josey fowah the bootiful pink daisy dwess! I just wuv it!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning, Birthday Girl!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Miss Cosy. You are just a little doll!!! Love your new dress.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She was not a happy camper after her bath. I wasn't happy taking pics since she wasn't happy posing. LOL
Life goes on.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You mean she went from beautiful to beautiful-er!! Happy birthday sweet Cosy. You look gorgeous in your new dress from Auntie Suzi. And you don't look a day over 4. :wub::wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:wub::wub:*Happy Birthday Sweet Cosy!!!*:wub::wub:

You ar one beautiful birthday girl!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I cant help but giggle cause Cosy was such a cute puppy! Awwww, she's definately grown into a BEAUTIFUL girl... woman :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's absolutely gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Cosy is such a beauty and looks very elegant in her new dress!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub:How much do I love Cosy?!!!?? :wub::wub::wub: I just want to scream!!!

Happy Belated Birthday, you gorgeous little girl!! You were soooo cute, and now you are soooooo stunning!!

The dress is adorable! That's very nice of Auntie Suzi and Josey.

Cas + Bijou: "Nosewicks to you, Cosy. Hope you gets some nice tweets."


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is adorable!! I love that pink dress on her!! Very cute!

Happy 5th Birthday, Cutie Pie Cosy!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Cosy was just the cutest puppy ever! It's been fun watching her grow up! Love her party dress from Suzi.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

**

Happy Birthday :wub:
you are so pretty in your beautiful dress :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET PRECIOUS COSY!!!

You look so beautiful in that darling dress. Oh Brit give
your little girl a kiss and hug for me.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani: "Whatchu tawkin' bout Cosy, you wook da same to me. Yuus just as pwetty now as yuus was den. My ma sez yuus hab a sweet baby face and dats why yuus still wook da same. I wuv you and wish yuus a happy berfday!"


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Cosy may be five, but she has kept her girlish figure! Cosy is gorgeous.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*

Happy Birthday SWEET Cosy...you look so beautiful and haven't changed a bit in five years...I love your little face, I can smother it in kisses...Rocky says, "ME TOO!" :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Noles's Mom (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

An adorable dress on a precious little girl!! Happy Birthday Dear Cosy!!

We all love you, little girl....:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I can't find her big bows! I reorganized and lost them (for now)! By the way, that dress is even cuter in person. Well done, Angelyn! (Tickled Pink Boutique)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Cosy!
I love the puppy pic of you on the feathers!
Wonder which is softer? I would bet on you!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

A gorgeous girl in a gorgeous dress.:wub: Happy Birthday!:chili::chili:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Cosy, you wook marwvalus! I hope you had a wunderful Birfday. You always wook so booty-full! :wub::wub::wub: I fink dat dwess is stunning on you! You bewong on dat show, "Dancing wif da Stawrs" cuz, you wook wike a Movie Stawr! I wike youwr baby pitcher too. What is dat by youwr feet? Did you get a mouse and widdle ball? Wooks wike fun! Mommy says, you wook pwecious and still wook wike a baby. :wub2: 
Wub and Kisses, 
Josey


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha! Yes, that's her kitty ball. I replaced it for the 10 teenth time. She rolls it under the bed or in corners or somewhere! She likes carrying that mouse around sometimes. There is no accounting for her actions. She's a strange child. LOL!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033:  Happy Birthday Cosy....you are a true natural BEAUTY...you haven't aged at all... you look young always!! Like a MOVIE STAR :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Haha! Yes, that's her kitty ball. I replaced it for the 10 teenth time. She rolls it under the bed or in corners or somewhere! She likes carrying that mouse around sometimes. There is no accounting for her actions. She's a strange child. LOL!


 
Her kitty ball, awwww, that's so cute! We need some more pics or a video of Cosy playing with her kitty ball and mouse. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Precious little Cosy:smootch::tender:you look beautiful darling:wub: I love your new dress, I see you have a little mouse and a kitty ball:cloud9:
Honey mommy needs to explain to you that your not a kitty :HistericalSmiley: Awntie loves you sweetheart:heart:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't care what age she is, Cosy is always beautiful! I just adore your baby, Brit.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww.. she's bootiful to me too. She's just a little odd duck. Her favorite toy is still an empty water bottle. She will drag it to her bed and then be done with it. She hasn't had her kitty ball in awhile. Pat's Ava reminded me that she likes them, but I'm not sure she still does now! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I am just now seeing this!!!:wub: I have been cooking all afternoon!!! When I think she can't get any prettier, the next pic always amazes me~~What a beauty!!!:chili: Cozy, I hope you had a wonderful day.....one day late for your Birthday!!!:heart::drinkup::heart:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cosy you've still got it honey. You were a precious and cute beyond belief puppy and now you are one gorgeous grown up Maltest lady. I love the dress Auntie Suzi and Josey gave to you. I was looking at that on Auntie Angelyn's site I believe. That was very sweet of your Aunt Suzi and Josey.
I love that siggy of Cosy too Brit. It really shows her off so nicely. 
Happy 5th. Birthday dear Cosy. Thanks for all the smiles you've given me.:wub::wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy birthday sweet Cosy! She's beautiful :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday beautiful Cosy!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, I agee Cosy, is Cosy, is Cosy - I love her face! She is adorable!

Happy Birthday, you sweet little girl . . .

Allie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy 5th Birthday Sweet Beautiful Cosy!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy happy day, Cosy! Brit - she certainly ages well!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday dear Cosy! You keep getting cuter every year


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is just too cute!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

_*Happy Birthday *_pretty baby Cosy!! what a beauty!! xoxo


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet girl!

Bailey & Sophie send love & licks :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous little baby she is :tender: :tender: her new dress is beautiful


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

So pretty! Happy birthday Cosy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi says: "the years have been good to you Cosy!" happy belated b-day!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

No awkward stage for Princess Cosy:wub::wub::wub:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

She is adorable little doll!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday Cosy! You look beautiful in your new dress!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Beautiful and adorable at every age!!! Miss Cosy girl you are one precious birthday girl. Happy Birthday sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Miss Cosy, I tink you are bootiful and don wook a day ober 4! Ha-ha, Wub Tanner


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

happy birthday, little beauty... you didn't change one bit !! still look like a super cute girl and will forever look like one ..luv ya

hugs
Kat


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cosy!!!

:heart: Nelson & Amanda


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i missed these pics , cosy is adorable , i didnt know she was going to b 5!! she looks like a puppy ... too beautiful and awesoem dress from auntie suzi... beautiful beautiful!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, she is the cutest little thing ever! Love, love, love that girl. :wub::wub::wub:

Happy belated birthday, Cosy!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy and I want to say thank you to all who have always voiced such sweet comments on my little girl.
Hugs to you all


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Cosy,

Happy Birthday little girl :celebrate - firewor :smootch:.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Late to the party...but sending Happy Belated Birthday Wishes! Cosy is a little beauty for sure! :wub:


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy belated birthday Cosy, you look so adorable in your beautiful dress as always.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy birthday sweet Cosy!! :wub:
love your pretty dress!!


----------

